# Kevin Durant a Sun?



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

It's looking pretty good we'll end up with the #4 pick of the draft. We'll also have two more first round picks that we probably won't be able to afford to pick. Why not then trade all three picks to move up to the #2 spot and grab Durant?

PG Nash
SG Bell
SF Durant
PF Marion
C Stoudemire

Oh the possibilities.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> It's looking pretty good we'll end up with the #4 pick of the draft. We'll also have two more first round picks that we probably won't be able to afford to pick. Why not then trade all three picks to move up to the #2 spot and grab Durant?
> 
> PG Nash
> SG Bell
> ...



I already thought about that. But who would be dumb enough to trade down from the #2 pick?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I already thought about that. But who would be dumb enough to trade down from the #2 pick?


Isaiah is contacting the Suns front office as we speak.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

won't happen unless Amare is included in the deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Why not trade all 3 picks to move up? Because no one would do it. It's too unrealistic of a move to even consider. And those other 2 picks are gonna be in the 20's. If another one were at least top 10 picks, a team might jump on it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

cima said:


> won't happen unless Amare is included in the deal.


Bingo!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks like the Hawks (who may be tanking on purpose... **** **** ****) will finish with the 4th worst record. A lucky bounce for them, and we lose. A mathematical bounce, and we win big. An unlucky bounce for them, and we still win big.

I will happily accept the 5th or 6th selection. 

We find out May 22nd.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marion+#4 for contracts +#2 could happen.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Marion stays a Sun for life.

Amare, Barbosa, and Nash are also not going anywhere.

However, I'd be open to including all 3 picks, and Diaw to move up in the draft if the Suns really believe Durrant is the real deal.

Draft day is still a long way away though. Lots of stuff may change between now and then.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

So what happens if the Hawks keep their top 3 pick if they do get it?


you guys get their 08 1st rounder regardless right? the 08 draft may be as strong


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

cima said:


> won't happen unless Amare is included in the deal.


co-signed


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> Marion stays a Sun for life.
> 
> Amare, Barbosa, and Nash are also not going anywhere.
> 
> ...


If you really think Diaw and the suns garbage is good enough to get Durrant...you should not be posing here period.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Marion+#4 for contracts +#2 could happen.


Only if Boston gets the #2 pick. Ainge is the only one dumb enough to do this. Even Billy King and Billy Knight would laugh at that offer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> So what happens if the Hawks keep their top 3 pick if they do get it?
> 
> 
> you guys get their 08 1st rounder regardless right? the 08 draft may be as strong



08 draft, it's unprotected. But yeah, I actually prefer that draft with the potential of Rose, Mayo and Beasley, and whoever doesn't enter this yr's.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Only if Boston gets the #2 pick. Ainge is the only one dumb enough to do this. Even Billy King and Billy Knight would laugh at that offer.


Most teams have bad contracts,

Say Milwaukee got #2, they would be dying to get rid of Gazuric or Simmons.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Most teams have bad contracts,
> 
> Say Milwaukee got #2, they would be dying to get rid of Gazuric or Simmons.


No, they wouldn't downgrade from Durant to Marion just to get rid of those contracts. On top of that, they will be under the cap in the summer.

Ainge is the only GM that would do that


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Marion+#4 for contracts +#2 could happen.


Marion's gonna retire a Sun. Clearly you're just a fan of Amare. Trade one of the best players in the NBA for a guy who HASN'T PLAYED ONE GAME YET! He's not KG, he's not even Marion, this "touted" draft is going to be a huge bust. Mark my words, Oden AND Durant aren't anywhere near what you're expecting.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Marion's gonna retire a Sun. Clearly you're just a fan of Amare. Trade one of the best players in the NBA for a guy who HASN'T PLAYED ONE GAME YET! He's not KG, he's not even Marion, this "touted" draft is going to be a huge bust. Mark my words, Oden AND Durant aren't anywhere near what you're expecting.


Quoted for reference


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i don't think even ainge is dumb enough to trade away durant/oden


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Marion's gonna retire a Sun. Clearly you're just a fan of Amare. Trade one of the best players in the NBA for a guy who HASN'T PLAYED ONE GAME YET! He's not KG, he's not even Marion, this "touted" draft is going to be a huge bust. Mark my words, Oden AND Durant aren't anywhere near what you're expecting.


it's not hard to spot talent when it's right there in front of you. Durant will retire as one of the greatest of all time, top five potential. yep, he's that good.


----------

